# Not understanding LT vs Shorties and midpipes



## wordsandsuits (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand how the midpipe works.

I have seen Long Tube headers with no midpipes included. Where does that connect to? Is it useless unless you have the midpipe.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I would probably post in an LS forum, for the answer. There just arent many active new gen owners here.

Every car and manufacturer has a different definition of the pipes, especially mid pipes. Long tubes usually get plumbed right into mufflers, or there's a short intermediate pipe.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A "midpipe" is nothing more than a section of the exhaust, usually between the catalytic converter(s) and the muffler(s). Some of them in dual exhaust systems may have either an "X" or an "H" connection between the two sides. 

This link might help: What is a Midpipe and Why Do You NEED One?


----------



## wordsandsuits (Jul 4, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> A "midpipe" is nothing more than a section of the exhaust, usually between the catalytic converter(s) and the muffler(s). Some of them in dual exhaust systems may have either an "X" or an "H" connection between the two sides.
> 
> This link might help: What is a Midpipe and Why Do You NEED One?


Thank you


----------



## wordsandsuits (Jul 4, 2014)

armyadarkness said:


> I would probably post in an LS forum, for the answer. There just arent many active new gen owners here.
> 
> Every car and manufacturer has a different definition of the pipes, especially mid pipes. Long tubes usually get plumbed right into mufflers, or there's a short intermediate pipe.


I feel like I am trying to relive my 20s going back on these forums. Sadly they migrated to facebook groups which are full of scammers.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Scammers are everywhere, for sure. This place is super solid, great guys... and many of us love the new gens, but simply don't know them.

If you're looking for solid and reliable info on all topics from food coffee and alcohol to Hot Rodding, I run another forum with a bunch of the guys from here. There you'll be able to get a lot of information that is not specific to the GTOs from the 60s. And there are definitely no scammers. If you decide to pop in give a shout out and I will introduce you.

Sctmmc.com


----------

